# South Bend Resurrection?



## MrFixIt (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi all, I'm looking at an old South Bend lathe. It needs a lot of help, and unfortunately since I haven't touched a lathe in decades I'm uncertain what to look for. I'll post some pictures here and I'm hoping experienced eyes can tell me if there's something wrong or missing in them that makes the purchase a bad one. It's a low price and I'm not afraid to work on it, but I don't want to find out it's missing something that's unobtainable or extremely pricey. 
No serial number yet and the guy selling it doesn't seem to know much about it so these pics are all I have so far.

TIA for any input!


----------



## brino (Jul 11, 2015)

Welcome to the site!

Yep it needs some work. Worse ones have been restored. A lot depends on i) how much you want to do to it/spend on it, and 2) your expectations when you're done. Some people will tell you it's not worth restoring as the ways will be pitted under the rust. Maybe, but to me that doesn't mean it's scrap.  After restoration, it would still do 98% of what I'd want. Also, it should still cost you a fraction of a new machine with similar capabilities.

Nice that it has the original legs.
Don't know if it's the angle, but it looks like a very loooong bed.
I see part of a travelling steady, but it looks to be missing some......the top half of the circle and one finger are not there!

However, what's really missing is a tail stock. Without that it is _VERY_ limited........hopefully it's right there just out of frame.

-brino


----------



## brino (Jul 11, 2015)

....oh and by the way, I have found that a 50/50 mix of automatic transmission fluid and acetone make a great penetrating oil. The acetone makes it so thin it flows into every crevice, the acetone evaporates fairly quickly, but it leaves the oil behind.

-brino


----------



## MrFixIt (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you Brino! Seller says it's just over 7' in overall length. I've wondered if there might be some pieces laying around there somewhere, I might want to look at it in person. It's a little bit of a drive away so I wanted to check here first before spending any time on it.
I suppose I need to find out the model before seeing if a tail stock is locatable, I see there are a few different ones on ebay. Unless someone recognizes this unit?
I don't need perfection, just looking for something to tool around with and hopefully relearn what I knew and then some.


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hey Brino, now you tell me!!  Could have used that trick plenty of times. 

MrFixit;  Well, this would fit right in with your name!!  Make sure there is a corresponding set of pulleys to go with the one in the headstock, i.e., the one with three flat steps.  The motor drives the countershaft pulley, countershaft pulley drives the spindle pulley, it may be hidden under the motor.  I'm also not seeing a leadscrew or quick change gearbox, even though the apron is a clutch style.  I see lots of uncertainty, no tooling, and it always worries me when I see a plumbing pipe involved in the countershaft/headstock area.  Even if I didn't have a lathe, this one would have to be free or very close to free for me to consider it


----------



## MrFixIt (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you eeler, it almost sounds like this machine might have been someone's parts lathe unless there are other items not seen. Might be a good idea to pass on this one then.
Excellent help though guys, this is what I needed, experienced eyes know what to look for. Thanks again!


----------



## aametalmaster (Jul 11, 2015)

Looks like my 1919 15" but in worse shape. Looks to be missing the tailstock and drive. Hard to find items...Bob


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 12, 2015)

I would echo what the others above have said. Missing far to many parts and that could add up in cost in a hurry. I would pass on this one as well.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 12, 2015)

i would echo woodtickgreg's vote of pass.
i'm not scared of large involved projects but, this particular project is intimidating to the wallet as well as the calendar.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks beyond help as a good lathe, might be good for a spray metal lathe .


----------



## eeler1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Mrfixit, I may have a deal for you.  Check your conversations folder.


----------



## Andre (Jul 12, 2015)

That's a gap bed model, or at least the carriage came from one. It has no QCGB.

Looks like 7 feet as stated above, mine is 6 feet and from that angle it looks bigger than it is.


----------



## Restorer (Jul 20, 2015)

Mrfixit,
Without a tailstock, leadscrew and drive gears I would pass on this one!  Now if your goal is to build a gun drill it may have possibilities.
Restorer


----------



## MrFixIt (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for all the input everyone, I did pass on that one. I'm looking at another in the morning that looks more promising, but I thought I get feedback here first. It's not a South Bend, but I figured since I started here I'd just keep the thread going until I make a final purchase. But if I need to move it elsewhere let me know.

What do you all think of this one? The one thing that kind of jumps out to my untrained eye is that it looks like it hasn't had a drive belt in a while, but the seller says it's a running lathe. And I see what looks to be some kind of drive chain to the left rear there. Has this been modified? If so will that create a problem?

Thanks again for any input!


----------



## chips&more (Aug 7, 2015)

I see two holes in the apron, what's missing? And it’s a flat belt. I realize that lots of folks still have the flat belt drives. But I have grown out of that age/vintage of machine. I would run, not walk…Dave.


----------



## MrFixIt (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks Dave, I'm not worried about the flat belt, a vintage machine is the only thing I'll find that's in my price range.
What do you suppose is missing on that apron?


----------



## chips&more (Aug 7, 2015)

Maybe some kind of clutch for one of the holes? The tray at the bottom has lots of stuff in it. Could have the answer to our question in that tray. I doubt that it has any kind of working power feed as we see it in the pic…Dave


----------



## eeler1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Handwheel for longitude movement?  Just a guess.  Maybe a predecessor to the pacemaker, from Cincinnati.


----------



## aametalmaster (Aug 8, 2015)

Looks to be missing parts you will never find. I have a yahoo American Lathe Group also...Bob
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/americanlathe/info


----------



## MrFixIt (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, for better or worse it's mine. I bought it and brought it home this morning. It has been converted to a chain drive via a three speed transmission. Interesting engineering to say the least. Does work though.
I'll post updates in the Vintage machinery forum when I get a chance.


----------

